# cvtc in the VQ35



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

hey guys...i was just curious if the VQ has secondary intake runners like the QR25...just been wondering


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sure does. The mechanism that opens them is on the passenger side of the intake manifold... brass in color, pretty much just like the QR25 of the SE-R.


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

neato. anyone got sound clips??


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I've got a video. I'll post a link to it tonight.


----------

